# K2 Futura info



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry for the thread revival and first post of mine about this but I used to own one of this.

Recall me lot of souvenirs. The Futura was great back then, it was fast, turn well and was holding track at high speed.

The piezo feature was fun at night lol

Wasnt the best board suited for freestyle.

Used it 3 or 4 seasons, not sure. I believe it was a 2000 model.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

